
Why do people swear? - ohjeez
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39082467
======
scottmf
I saw this book recommended on HN several months ago:
[https://www.amazon.com/What-Swearing-Reveals-Language-
Oursel...](https://www.amazon.com/What-Swearing-Reveals-Language-
Ourselves/dp/0465060919)

A very interesting and enjoyable read.

